
Lessons learnt from my failure. Launched my product one week ago - sanath_p
One week back i released my product .<p>Voblet  - A better way to send,organize and share links.<p>Website : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;voblet.com<p>Explainer video :   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=z0q6ZiiC2Do<p>I worked on this for almost 10 months.I expected it to be a big hit and thought people will start using it when they see the video. But it didn&#x27;t happen. I failed to gather interest, these are some of the lessons learnt.<p>1) Explain your product in one interesting line<p>When you post about your product in producthunt, reddit, hackernews, twitter etc. You should be able to get people interest with just your one line.No body has time to read your description and watch explainer video. When someone asks about your product and you failed to get his attention in one sentence.I think you should revisit your product and make it better and strong in at least one aspect.<p>2) Have at least one big differentiating feature<p>If you have a competing product which is already popular.Doing small improvements will not make users install your app. You product should be very good in at least one thing than your competitors. Making things better is not sufficient.You can build user base on that and keep improving.<p>3) Have tools to get info on user behavior (Google analytics etc)<p>For your initial launch, you will spend more time on writing code and making the functionality work.After the launch to make improvement knowing user behavior is important. Spend more time on gathering all the events,user interactions using google analytics. Have metrics based on your server logs etc.<p>Next steps for me:
Back to zero.Working hard in making improvements .Will launch my next version in few months with some big changes.<p>Please leave your feedback on my product if you can . If you want to add any things to the above list please comment,it will be helpful :)
======
sharemywin
A better way to organize links isn't a benefit it's a feature. what do users
get from having a more organized set of links. "Want to find your favorite web
resources faster/easier?" (you may want to change the question)

The problem is it might not be enough of a problem for people to care. maybe
you need to think of a niche and focus your question/benefit around them.

~~~
sanath_p
Planning to do many changes to the text,video and how i present the product.
Your feedback is very valuable. Thanks :)

------
cdony
Hi, i think you need a copy writer, just showed this text below to a 19 yo on
FB,snapchat and a 50 yo social media marketer, they both read it twice and
said "huh?", you need to get it revised and tested till test subjects say
"wow!"... Quoted text:"Most of the bookmarking apps rely on share button to
save links from other apps. Facebook ,Twitter , WhatsApp - the apps where you
spend most of the time don't have share button for links."

~~~
sanath_p
Makes sense.Thanks for the feedback.

------
sharemywin
I think the best starting point is to create landing page with 1 main benefit
and a couple supporting features. then go about finding people to click on
"start here" button or something which lets me know there at least a little
interested. check out leadpages.com or unbounce.com

Although I built my own landing page template.

~~~
sanath_p
Agreed. Will change my landing page for next release.

